# Farmall Cub 2



## engineman56 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey there everyone! I haven't been on here in a while so here's what's going on now. Lol

Last March I bought this Cub. I bought it from my brother's wife's mother. His wife's father had passed away and her brother wanted to take it to the scrap yard. Just happened to over hear the conversation. I spoke up and said I'll give you more than the scrap yard will for it. I just couldn't see it going for scrap. It had value to her so I had to wait for her to let go so I could buy it. One day she just called me and said Get over here and get it. 

So I got it running. It needed some ignition parts and it popped right off. It runs real good. That's what I was worried about most. If it didn't run I was going to use the parts to fix my other Cub. 

The clutch was bad and the PTO won't stay in gear. So I been using it to pull around wood wagons this winter. I heat my house with wood. So it worked out good. Well finally the clutch gave it up. So I figgered if I have to change the clutch I may as well fix the PTO.

So here we go! I knew it had to be done sooner or later. And now us it!


----------



## engineman56 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's some pics of the tractor and the tear down. I just got my parts in the mail today. 
All the things that have to be removed just to change the transmission input shaft. That's why the PTO won't stay in gear.


The first pic is the tractor before I started. 
Pic 2 1/2 way there.
Pic 3 The engine and front wheels sitting on a block of wood.
Pic 4 The rearend and transmission sitting there before I took off the bellhousing.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a great start to a restoration! Are you going to throw some paint on her before you are done?


----------



## engineman56 (Jun 20, 2011)

Pogobill, I am going to paint it as I assemble it so it has a coat of paint under all the things that get bolted on. The best part of it is I don't have to mess with the engine. I did run it this past winter hauling around wood wagons. The engine ran good. When I got it I knew the PTO didn't work. After I ran it I found out the clutch was junk.

This Cub has a 6 volt electrical system. I had big trouble with the charging system. The generator just didn't work all the time and the battery was dead on a regular basis. So I had a 6 volt alternator built for it. Now it pops right off and charges the battery. It all fits nicely under the hood so you don't even know it has an alternator. Unless you take the hood off. 

I forgot to buy a rear main seal on Friday so I can't assemble it till Monday. Actually I didn't know the parts were coming so soon. I will post some pics of the assembly.


----------



## engineman56 (Jun 20, 2011)

OK Today I reassembled the clutch. I put the 2 halves back together. I had to get it so it's moveable. I'm going to have to paint it at a later time. I need to do a welding job first. It's a stainless steel ladder rack for a guy.
Anyhow this is what I got done today. I got the clutch in and put back together. I installed a new rear oil seal. I got a real automotive bearing throw out bearing for it too. I would like to run it for a bit and see how it's going to operate before the new paint job. I might have to disassemble it again. Maybe. 

The clutch needs adjusted. Tha governor needs adjusted too. I had all the linkages off it for cleaning. I wondered why it was so hard to Rev it up. I want to clean the carburetor too. I had a dirt issue in the winter when I was hauling wood. 

After I got the 2 halves back together I needed to remove the front bolster. The front crank seal was leaking like crazy. So I did that too. And I pulled the front crank pulley too. That was tight. But I got it off. I installed the new seal. That pulley was so tight on the shafts I broke it pulling it off. So there was a little repair there too. No biggie it welded right up. And I filed it down and it looks pretty good. I done that before on my Case VAI. 

Anyhow I got some assembly done. I was hoping to drive it today but I wasn't as fast as I thought I was going to be. I need to make a coil mount and repair the anchor pin for the right brake band. I wondered why the right brake didn't work. 

Here's some pics


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Looking good! I have wanted a farmall cub for years, just haven't found a way to justify it, yet. Keep with the updates please!


----------



## engineman56 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Jay, I will keep working on this and keep posting the progress. This tractor is going to be a good one. It has been sitting for a long time. When I got it it didn't run. That was my biggest concern. Nancy's husband had cancer and there was just some things he never got to finish.


----------



## engineman56 (Jun 20, 2011)

Today I got the front bolster reattached. The pulley fix worked. It looks like a good one. I really didn't want to do that. But things happen in life. Lol. I had to go pick up some oil and antifreeze. I just wanted it to have new. 

My daughter's boyfriend helped me put it back together today. Thank God he did help. It would have been a bit hard for 1 person. 

I'm getting it back to running. It's coming.
Here's some pics.


----------

